# matching older energy speakers



## Albey (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys i have pair of older energy c7 speakers from around 2003. Will the new energy speakers come close to matching these? I want to finish my home theater with a pair of surrounds and center channel. 

Thanks for any insight you can provide!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most likely, they will be close. you want to stay with the same stile of tweeters as the C7s as well as the driver size.


----------

